# Flashlight, Penlight Style, Pilots / MS21998-2



## shankus (Jul 1, 2003)

Are these lights rare, or are there shloads of them around?








I got this one when I was in the Navy. I issued flight gear, but we didn't issue these old lights. It was in the back of a drawer, and I helped myself to it. 
Pilots and aircrew all carried Mini-Mags.


----------



## johnlaw (Oct 20, 2007)

I got mine in the Air Force in the 1960s. Not sure how rare they are now days.


----------



## TaschenlampeMann (Oct 23, 2007)

I found a couple of these at an Army Surplus store in the early 70's. I carried them until they wore out or I lost them. Haven't seen any since then.


----------



## depusm12 (Oct 23, 2007)

IIRC I have seen plastic versions of these lights when I was active duty at a army surplus store.


----------



## PCC (Oct 14, 2012)

A friend of mine showed me this light. I gave him a Tektite L222 bulb to increase its run time and output.


----------

